

Draft book: Practical Foundations for Programming Languages, RHarper [pdf] - gtani
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~rwh/plbook/book.pdf

======
carterschonwald
This book is probably one of the most actively revised (in the sense of
improving or adding to the exposition) pl texts currently available. Also, a
good fraction of pl theory faculty in the US are the academic decendents of
the author (Bob Harper)

